# Amp Stands?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Just wondering how many people use amp stands and is it a matter of convenience (easier reach to adjust knobs), a matter of sound quality, or both?

I've noticed manufactured stands seem to be angled, presumably to direct sound to the player, but can this ngle be detrimental to the amp? That question may sound strange, but I'm looking at a stand at L&M and it appears to be on quite a reclined angle. Could this not allow heat from the tubes to pool in the upper cabinet because the relationship between the rear opening and the height of the tubes changes on a near 45 degree angle. (My thoughts are that it may pool more heat toward the control panel and the back of the tubes)

Or am I overthinking this whole thing?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I use this one from Long and McQuade.

Ultimate Stands - AMP-150 - Amp Stand

It works great I've used it with 1x12, 2x12, and 4x10 combos. The heaviest was an AC15C2 2x12 at 67 lbs. The Peavey Classic 50 4x10 is about the same. I use it so I can hear my tone better. With the speaker pointed at your feet you tend to adjust the amp too loud and with too much treble. The audience hears icepick. With it pointed up a bit you hear what the audience hears. For home use I never use the stand. The stand tilts the amp back so it actually makes it harder to see the controls, especially for some amps where the controls are on top facing the back of the amp. If the controls are on the front it can help with seeing the controls.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I carry my gaff tape, powerbars and other sundries in one of those plastic milk crates. I then flip it over and put my LSS on it, if I'm not using the extension cab. Does that count? I also sometimes just take the back two casters off and it angles the amp up slightly to me. It really depends on the situation.

As far as down-sides, I think you're overthinking the heating issues, unless you've already had problems and this is just making it worse. The big downside to me is that things I place on the amp, quite often filled with liquids, are much more likely to slip off with the angle and the vibration and the bouncing around and everything. I could be charged with alcohol abuse if I'm not careful.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sometimes I put the combo on a chair and the extension cab on a tilt back stand facing a different way to accommodate the band and myself. Rear controls on the amp make the tilt back stand a lousy choice.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

If you need a stand to lift your amp well....  I say you definitely need to get a larger cab in that case !!!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone - controls on my amp are on the front. I can see how a tilt back stand with combo with rear controls could be a PITA.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

In my last band, our other guitarist went from a 412 to a 212 on an amp stand. The stand meant he didn't have to dime it to keep up with my half stack.

IMO if you have anything smaller than a 410, an amp stand is a no-brainer.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I use what's called an Ampwedge.

Ampwedge

Here's a photo of it with my amp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

Some DIY ideas


































guitars too


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Creative guitar holder. I got to get me one to go along with my Christmas story leg lamp. 

Jokes aside, thanks for posting the do it yourself stands. Gives me some ideas. I think a brushed stainless steel one would look pretty cool


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I use one when I play bass at church--I use a small practice amp as my own personal monitor & hear the others & myself mixed in through the main monitor--but it allows me to hear myself better (Especially as I am playing fretless)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I have one of these

Musician's Gear Folding Tiltback Amp Stand

and these

Standback - LIGHT  COMPACT  ADJUSTABLE

Both work great


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I use a variety of amp stands, which I use to bring my amps to ear level.
For how I listen to my amps, I typically don't like amps on floor tilted up, so instead I use stools, end tables, and on top of other amps.
They get the amps up high and pointed straight forward.

The one "real" amp stand I own gets the amp off the floor and has an adjustable angle which works pretty well for me.
Yorkville Sound - Amp Stand with Quick Lever Adjustment


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I have one of these
> 
> Musician's Gear Folding Tiltback Amp Stand
> 
> ...


I use a Standback sometimes as well. Can be a little fussy with amps that have controls on the back (and what amp doesn't). But small, light, packs up within the handle of my pedalboard.

I am glad I set it up sober and take it apart drunk and not the other way around though.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Sound Enhancer
This is the new version

Sound Enhancer


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

yup 


davetcan said:


> I have one of these
> 
> Musician's Gear Folding Tiltback Amp Stand
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

On-Stage Stands - Amp Stands

Don't use one but if I was going to, I would check these out. I'm very impressed with anything "On Stage" as I have keyboard stands, a guitar stand and a couple of music stands and they are all heavy duty and solid.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

At home, I have two 2x12s stood vertically and the heads on top.

More critically, with the band rig, I used a 1x12 combo stacked atop a 1x12 extension cab.
I found that got the combo up high enough for me to hear it better and still get the thump from the x-cab.

I did win a Standback a while ago and a new to me tweed coming in this week.
I may try it with that amp.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

urko99 said:


> The Sound Enhancer
> This is the new version
> 
> Sound Enhancer


Be glad to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

urko99 said:


> Sound Enhancer


Very interesting concept.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Very interesting concept.


Old tv stand DIY. lol.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, I'm thinking I have lots of plywood and a tablesaw.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I installed Fender tilt back legs on my amp. Works perfectly well and I don't have to pack anything extra around. I've also used the Standback, I like it.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

urko99 said:


> The Sound Enhancer
> This is the new version
> 
> Sound Enhancer


I have never tested one of these, but first reaction to design is to question the phase coherence and comb filtering this would introduce. 

Anyone with experience have any comments?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A small footprint for transport would be important to some, I imagine.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Re: The Sound Enhancer 

I have two of the Old Design but they are a little bulkier. The Mini and the E-SM Models.
The Inventor, Herald from Texas, and I had several communications about his design and I was trying to become a Canadian distributor and Manufacturer for them, but, It just didn't work out.

I found it was too pricey of an amp stand for the average Guitar Player could afford. It was a Pretty tough sale starting at around $135.00 USD for the Mini if I recall, and it went up from there, with 3 or 4 other models, well Past $200 USD. Tough to compete, considering the saturated market of $60 and under amp stands.

I love the way mine gives me that Fatness and volume boost,(almost like an Exotic EP Booster) as well as that perfect tilt angle. The sound engineers love them because as long as they are not bleeding into the vocal mics, it's less evasive on the FOH.

That's what prompted his new design. Currently selling for $229.00 USD. A lot less bulkier, and more of a "General one size fits all" to curb Manufacturing and shipping costs for a start. He still holds the Patents on the Older Design, and vows to re-introduce them while he sets up his new manufacturing facility in the US. He is taking orders on a waiting list at the present time.

I'm Glad to see that Harold is still carrying on with his Baby, and I wish him all the best.

BTW, I am in no way affiliated with "The Sound Enhancer". I just believe in his product.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

ronmac said:


> I have never tested one of these, but first reaction to design is to question the phase coherence and comb filtering this would introduce.
> 
> Anyone with experience have any comments?


Your best bet would be to Give Harold a call or Email him. (Info is on the website)

He's a great guy to talk to, would be more than happy to explain your concerns.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks. Our old guitar player actually built his own out of plywood based on the original concept. I seem to recall it working quite well although it was a long time ago.



urko99 said:


> Re: The Sound Enhancer
> 
> I have two of the Old Design but they are a little bulkier. The Mini and the E-SM Models.
> The Inventor, Herald from Texas, and I had several communications about his design and I was trying to become a Canadian distributor and Manufacturer for them, but, It just didn't work out.
> ...


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I've posted these pics before....
Yes, I'm (sort of) old, and yes, I'm (sort of) a guitar player, and yes, this was built out of plywood, and yes, it was (sort of) based on the original concept, and yes, it worked quite well. Very well. 
But I'm not Davecan's old guitar player, and it wasn't a long time ago. OK, maybe 6 years ago.
And I no longer have the Vibrolux, so this thing is taking up space in my workshop.

I also notice the second shot shows my very elaborate pedalboard from that period.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Mooh said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking I have lots of plywood and a tablesaw.


My thoughts as well...got 3 years of projects lined up ahead of that though...


----------



## JustinL (Dec 11, 2017)

DIY Amp stands are pretty cool but I've found amp stands that you can buy for under $20. And, they are really good. Like the Hamilton uni-stand which is so tiny and portable. I have many amp stands but the best guitar amp stand by far is the On Stage RS7705. I could spend a whole day talking about the benefits of using an amp stand, but I will save you all!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Chito said:


> I use what's called an Ampwedge.
> 
> Ampwedge
> 
> Here's a photo of it with my amp.





laristotle said:


> Old tv stand DIY. lol.





davetcan said:


> Thanks. Our old guitar player actually built his own out of plywood based on the original concept. I seem to recall it working quite well although it was a long time ago.


I voted “other” as the water meter & main shut off valve are in my music room. Do not want the tweeds getting wet in case of a flood.

My dad made some speaker stands out of plywood in the 70s and was going to toss then when they downsized. Turns out they’re perfect for guitar amps: sturdy, not too big, keep the amp ~6” off the floor & have a 10 degree angle. Oh, and the lacquer finish is nicely reliced after 40 yrs.


----------

